# How long does flour last, *if not frozen*?



## frgsonmysox (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have space to freeze large quantities of flour.  One day we'll own a deep freezer, but I plan to have a cow, pig, and chickens in there.  I want to buy flour and yeast in bulk but it would have to sit in my store room instead of the freezer.  How long does it last NOT frozen?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2008)

If you can store the flour in a cool dry place, it will last for a long time.  Regular AP, bread or cake flours will last longer that whole wheat or other whole grain flours.  They will go rancid fairly quickly.  Make room in the freezer for the whole grains.

Putting flour in the freezer for 72 hours will permanently dispose of any bug larva.  Then you can take it out of the freezer and store as stated above.


----------



## deelady (Jul 22, 2008)

wow Andy M, I didn't know that about the 72 hrs...what a great tip! I always worry about the larva but never want to use up precious freezer space so I have always tried to buy the smaller bags unless I know I'll be using it right away. Does the same go for corn meal?


----------



## frgsonmysox (Jul 22, 2008)

so I can freeze in small quantities and then it will be fine indefinitely when I take it out of the freezer?   Sorry, I'm having a hard time thinking lately... I swear this baby is stealing all my brain cells.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

The freezing for 72 hours only prevent bug larva from becoming bugs.  It will do nothing to prevent rancidity unless you keep it in the freezer.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Putting flour in the freezer for 72 hours will permanently dispose of any bug larva. Then you can take it out of the freezer and store as stated above.


 
Woah, are you saying that flour should be put in the freezer for 72 hrs even when you first buy it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not a requirement.

I buy King Arthur flour.  I've never had a problem with bugs in the flour.  If you have a bug problem, it might be a good habit to get into.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh ok thanks Andy! I had a problem with bugs a while back, so I just started keeping my flour in a sealed container, since then no problems! 
Would the freezing work with sugar also?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Oh ok thanks Andy! I had a problem with bugs a while back, so I just started keeping my flour in a sealed container, since then no problems!
> Would the freezing work with sugar also?


 

The majority of times you find bugs in flour, they came in the bag with the flour from the mill.  If that's the case using a sealed container shouldn't make a difference.  Freezing the flour kills the larva already in the flour.  

If you have sugar with larva in it, freezing would work for that too.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the reason I had bugs was because after I opened the flour, I didnt put it in a container (which was pretty dumb) I just used a chip clip to keep it closed, so Im figuring the bugs got in that way!
Lesson learned


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 23, 2008)

I too buy KA flour and have not had a problem with bugs.  I store it in rubber sealed canisters.  Yeast freezes well.  I do not buy more than a month or so supply of flour.  I always buy from a store with a high turnover of the product, and watch the expiration date, or ask the manager when it came in.  I have seen some products on shelves for a long time, and they are not always stored in a cool, dry place.


----------

